# Set OBS to automatically stop streaming at preset time.



## JamesDough2 (Sep 14, 2017)

I run a 12 hour radio stream daily, and would like for OBS to automatically end the stream at 11 hours and 55 minutes. YouTube does not archive the broadcast if the stream goes over 12 hours, hence why I would like this automated feature just in case I'm not at home to end it myself. If the devs could implement such a feature, I (and a lot of other radio streamers) would be eternally grateful! Thank you for your time. :)


----------



## Zeros.81 (Sep 14, 2017)

Tools -> Output Timer


----------



## JamesDough2 (Sep 14, 2017)

Zeros.81 said:


> Tools -> Output Timer


Thank you kindly!


----------

